

Heroku development API is down - piran
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/673

======
thefreeman
Not just the development API. Production has been in Maintenance Mode (meaning
you cannot push code or enable/disable any dynos) for the past 4 hours.

Quite frustrating, however I guess I brought it on myself by not having a
fallback option.

------
driverdan
I can't wait to move off of Heroku. They've had far too many issues in the
past few months and we haven't been happy with the performance. If only I had
the time to setup our environment elsewhere.

------
smmnyc
Is it ok to up-vote because I want to increase the visibility of the outage?
:/ I remember when 4hr+ API downtime on heroku would make it to the front page
in no time. I'm sure their team is having a heck of a morning, and wish them
the best. Hopefully some lessons are learned that make this issue avoidable in
the future. If they say it's high load on an API database, you'd think they'd
be well-equipped to scale that up or at least have a backup waiting... but
hard to speculate from the outside.

